# ملف فلاش عن محطات توليد الطاقة



## ابو يزن العسيري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم.

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اسلوب رائع لشرح محطات الكهرباء ومراحل عملها .

مشاركة فاعلة الف شكر وتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لمرورك العطر استاذي الفاضل .

وترقبوا المزيد في المستقبل القريب.


----------



## bandrj (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ُُُEng.M3taz (30 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك علي الملف الرائع


----------



## ابو رائد (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سجاد العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي ابو يزن العسيري على هذا الموضوع الرائع جداً , أرجوا منك التواصل على معي ومحاولة أرسال لي كل ما هو مفيد في مجال POWER PLANT علماً أني مهندس ميكانيك / فرع الطاقة وحديث التخرج أرجوا المساعدة متى ما استطعت مع فائق التقدير والأحترام 
sajad_aliraqi1981***********212121:20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## العندليب المصرى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بصراحه الفلاشه عشره على عشره
هداك الله 
ونفع المسلمين بعلمك


----------



## المحمد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

أنت اللي لك جزيل الشكر .... على اتحافك لنا بهذه المادة المفيدة .
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
ولا تنسى أخي أنت وعدتنا بالمزيد وهذا دين عليك :71: 
أخوك المحمد


----------



## الميكانيكا (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك شكرا كثيرا على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## Ahmedzoom2001 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع. م.أحمد سعد


----------



## مصطفى ت (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و أطعمك طيرا من طيور الجنة ...................مصطفى ت


----------



## م/محمد محرم (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمود222 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

:13: 
جزاااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااا ...............
:78:


----------



## طارق الصافي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم ...والله ملف أكثر من رائع


----------



## designer_eng (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ............
تحية عطرة الى اخوتي في منتدى المهندسين العرب وبارك الله في الجهود المبذولة ,وتحية خاصة تحمل الاحترام لك اخي صاحب هذة المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة ولا اقول سوى لا حرمني الله من اخوتي .
والسلام .............


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر لكم جميعكم مروركم العطر وارجومن الله ان تكون قد حصلت لكم الفائدة من هذا الموضوع .

لا تنسوني من دعائكم .


----------



## ابو رفيده الازدي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ملف رائع .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقي الهوا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## حيدرالشويلي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شيء رائع وعمل جيد جداً وترتيب وافي اتمنى لك التوفيق والابداع اكثر فأكثر 




اخوك
حيدرعبدالرحيم


----------



## خالد1390 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

tar2at shar7 hyla


----------



## المهندس ميجا (7 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (8 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ابو يزن لو سمحت انا سليمان الفاضل مهندس ميكانيك و مشروع التخرج 
الذي ادرسه هو محطات توليد
الطاقة البخارية 
فإذا كانت لديك اي معلومات الرجاء تزويدي بها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله الخير الوفير


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

فلاش رائع وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع وارجو من الله ان يكون قد حاز على رضاكم.

اخي سليمان الفاضل ارسل لي ما تريد معرفته على الخاص وان شاء الله ان استطيع افادتك.

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا.


----------



## جلال غانم (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا،ملف مفيد
:20:


----------



## خالد1390 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ضرار العاني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*حقائق حول توليد الطاقة باستخدام الرياح*

اخواني المهندسين

ارفق لكم بحث عن استخدامات توليد الطاقة من الرياح تم اعداده باللغة الانكليزية ... آمل ان تستفادوا منه 


ضرار العاني


----------



## senuors (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ملف رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## senuors (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ملف رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*محطات توليد الطاقة*

ما شاء الله عليك يا أخ أبو يزن شرح ممتاز وطريقه سهله للفهم ولكن كان لي تعليق بسيط هو ما يتعلق بدورة كارنوت ودورة رانكين كنت احتاج الى مزيد من الشرح
وجزاك الله عنا خيراً:81:


----------



## مهندس علي حطبه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ابراهيم جمعه علي قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا أخ أبو يزن شرح ممتاز وطريقه سهله للفهم ولكن كان لي تعليق بسيط هو ما يتعلق بدورة كارنوت ودورة رانكين كنت احتاج الى مزيد من الشرح
> وجزاك الله عنا خيراً:81:



ان شاء الله اقدر اوفرها لك قريبا.


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ضرار العاني قال:


> اخواني المهندسين
> 
> ارفق لكم بحث عن استخدامات توليد الطاقة من الرياح تم اعداده باللغة الانكليزية ... آمل ان تستفادوا منه
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي ضرار على اثرائك للموضوع بالملف الرائع.

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## H.S (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الامتنان والشكر والعرفان على هذا المجهود وربي يجعلك من المعطائين في درب الخير والمعرفة


----------



## ضياء عيسى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks for you book.also i as mechanical engineer working to simulate kaplan turbine by using CFX.10 Ansysworkpench please sent to me any data which could help in this work eg:thises,references,cds or any data for designing the kaplan turbine by CFD.
thanks 
regards Dia Aisa


----------



## صديق المهندسين (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاء الله خيراً في الدنا والآخرة


----------



## أحمد26 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

منذ زمن وأنا أنتظر مثل هذا الشرح الوافي فلك كل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (5 نوفمبر 2007)

أبو يزن العسيري

تحية طيبة لك .. عرض ولا أروع واسلوب جميل ومبسط 

والف شكر لك


----------



## kmbs (6 نوفمبر 2007)

_merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ملف رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد مؤنس (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خييراااااااا


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف ألف شكر .


----------



## AL-baz (22 نوفمبر 2007)

:15: والله قوي 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف ألف شكر أخى الفاضل


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر أخى الفاضل على هذه المشاركة


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل على هذا الجهد


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بالطبع مشكور أخى الفاضل على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمد ميكانو (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الف رحمة على والديك وغفر الله لك


----------



## علاء شمس الهاشمي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور اخي الكريم لقد انقذتني من دكتور حكمت استاذ ماده الميكانيك لاكن ياريت لو كان ملحق بالعربي لكي استطيع شرح البرنامج بصوره كامله
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية يا بو يزن عاد اخذ مادة عن الباور بلانت

وصعبة وايد وانشالله الله يوفقك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## mamadali (28 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر لكم انتم يا اخواني يامن شرفتموني بمروركم العطر وبدعائكم الصادق .

الف الف شكر لكل من مر على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## eslam5amis (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ابو يزن العسيري قال:


> ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم.
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر.



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss alot Man


----------



## أبوالحارث (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ودمت ذخرا للامة الاسلامية


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكور فلاش رائع


----------



## الجدى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم العطر.


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (16 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم يا الغلا

يدووووم مواضيعك ويدوم وجودك


----------



## halim mohamed (22 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eyncom (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن المكي (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع وإنني استئذنك في الإستفادة منه في الشرح لبعض المتدربين حيث انني اعمل بمحطة توليد وجعل الله ذالك في موازين حسناتك.


----------



## لوؤةلولو (23 يناير 2008)

الفلاش رائع وجزاك الله كل خير ونرجو المزيد فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## الاعصار النارى (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوغريب (26 يناير 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## mohamedbadawy (27 يناير 2008)

*ممتاز يا اخانا*

ممتاز جدا يا اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهدي الساير (27 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سدير عدنان (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اسلوب مبسط وجميل


----------



## رافد الصالح (6 فبراير 2008)

نشكركم اخي العزيز


----------



## ku-design (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فلاش رائع فعلا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م/عمرو السيد (10 فبراير 2008)

جزااااااااااااك الله اخى الكريم وبارك فيك


----------



## مارك ظريف (11 فبراير 2008)

thanks a lOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOt


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (11 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

ملف جيد شكرا لك


----------



## بنزرتي (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 فبراير 2008)

شـكـــرآآآآآآآا


----------



## دلال التازي (16 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير :13:


----------



## شهاب السلاموني (18 فبراير 2008)

الف الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 فبراير 2008)

very goooooooooooooooood


----------



## alwalaa (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
على هذا العمل القيم


----------



## وليد العبودي (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فؤاد مرعي فؤاد (6 أبريل 2008)

*اللهم بارك لة*

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## iafify (7 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك علي الملف


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (7 أبريل 2008)

جهود مميز اخي العزيز


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (7 أبريل 2008)

مجهود مميز اخي العزيز


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (7 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## معيتيق (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (8 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا زاد الله علما


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 أبريل 2008)

اسلوب مبسط ورائع شكرا


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (10 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك يا أستاذ كثير الشكر


----------



## م شريفة (15 أبريل 2008)

يا اخي الكريم موضوعك أكثر من رائع ..
أنا واثقة بأن هناك الكثير من يبحث عن هذا الموضوع ...
ألف شكر .. والله يعطيك ألف عافية..


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حمزلي (22 أبريل 2008)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## موسى القاعود (22 أبريل 2008)

ارجو توضيح ذلل


شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اسلوب رائع لشرح محطات الكهرباء ومراحل عملها .
> 
> مشاركة فاعلة الف شكر وتقدير .
> 
> البغدادي


----------



## smart brain (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونتظر منك المزيد


----------



## زهراء الاسلام (23 أبريل 2008)

ياريت يا ابو يزن ان تبعت لى هذة الفلاشات على ال***** ده zahra_el_islam***********


----------



## وائل السنيري (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaled_a22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء


----------



## م/يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا ملف رائع


----------



## ta wfeek2009 (17 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع جداً , أرجوا منك فلاشات توضح عمل المرحلات relay وشكرا


----------



## mohamedfm (28 أبريل 2009)

*اشكرك شكرا كثيرا على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*​


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (4 مايو 2009)

ممتاز ممتاز والله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## An Eng (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ماشالله البور بلانت اللي درسنها في شهور مختصره في زبده من الصور المتحركه 

بارك الله فيك ,,,


----------



## م. يامن خضور (5 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور خيوووووووووووو على الفلاش المميز


----------



## السعيد نصير (5 مايو 2009)

الف شكر علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عباس الثاني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة الفلاش اكثر من رائع
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## jouini87 (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك،فلاشات رائعة ومبسطة


----------



## بكر عبد الرحمن (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء وشكرا جزيلا لجهودكم .


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز
الف شكر
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملف مفيد جدا للتعريف بعمل المحطات المختلفة
بارك الله بيك


----------



## Nashat ayid (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## nartop (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (18 يناير 2010)

اشكر كل من شارك وشكر 

وارجو من الجميع الدعاء لابني يزن حيث انه يرقد في العناية المركزه

شكرا مقدما


----------



## ودالجزيرة (18 يناير 2010)

نتمني الاستفادة من كل ما ينشر


----------



## مخلدعبقرينو (19 يناير 2010)

والله وتعيش يا اخونا الغالي بارك الله بيك


----------



## alaa alqazzaz (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخ ابو يزن على هذا الملف, بس حابب الفت نظرك بان هذا الملف موجود مسبقا على هذا الموقع 
وانا حملته من سنتين واستعنت فيه بالمشروع بالسنة الرابعة.
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## makawi-the (19 يناير 2010)

الاخ ابو يزن ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو من الله العلى القدير ان يشفى ابنك وتعود البسمة لك وله إن شاء الله . 
ونشكرك على الملف.


----------



## amine2006 (19 يناير 2010)

بوركت اخي


----------



## web tiger (2 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## basim88 (3 فبراير 2010)

تسلم على هذا الفلاش الرائع وننتظر منكم المزيد من العطاء


----------



## saad_aljuboury (3 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_sindbad (3 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sam_meg75 (11 فبراير 2010)

* شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود 
أدام الله علمك لتنفع به نفسك والجميع*​


----------



## احمد الرياضي27 (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2010)

للرفع ............


----------



## برهم السيد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يابطل


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أكثر من رائع.....مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## meto101 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل اوي ملف الباور بوينت دة ياريت نلاقي المزيد دايما


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## chatze58 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## محمد ب ع (21 مايو 2012)

فتح الله عليكم فتح الأولياء و العارفين


----------



## محمد رفعت مسيل (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## deghidy (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا الصراحة جميل جدا جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (23 مايو 2012)

رااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ر.م علي (29 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك / ملف جميل ورائع


----------



## knawya5 (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## الهجاري الشريف (31 مايو 2012)

يعطيك العافية 
بصراحة فلاش رائع جدا 
ومشكور ماقصرت


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك شكرا كثيرا على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## زلت لسان (20 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## weelo (21 يونيو 2012)

thanks


----------



## hamzawey92 (8 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا بعدد من تعلم منه وشاهده


----------



## الزيتوني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*
مشكور شكرا جزيلا أخي 

بارك الله فيك​*​​


----------



## برزان درويش (11 سبتمبر 2012)

صدك موضوع قيم تسلم ان شالله موفق


----------



## ananouch (4 أكتوبر 2013)

merci


----------



## tarek495 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mkamal6160 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم​:75:


----------



## توفيق أحمد الباجور (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## eng.alla (31 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور نامل المزيد


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2015)

احسنتم جزاكم الله خيرا 
ملف الفلاش راااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## thaer11 (24 أكتوبر 2018)

Thanks


----------

